# Officially Saturday Fever's Guinea Pig



## M.J.H. (Jul 17, 2006)

I know I started an HST journal please don't even bother reminding me that I'm switching so soon. Especially you, P-Funk.  

But anyway, after seeing Saturday Fever's return to IM I felt like it was best to PM him and have him get me started on another routine. His training advice has *always* without fail gotten me the best gains of any program I've ever done, ever. So I trust his advice is 100% right on. 

Anyway, postive feedback only, please.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 17, 2006)

This is what SF setup for me for the first 15 workouts, and I'm going to be taking rest days whenever I need them:



> *Strength/Power Phase*
> 
> Day 1: (this is your rest interval)
> Bench Press 5 sets 3-6 reps (Long)
> ...


So stay tuned for the first 15 workouts.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Best Wishes!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 18, 2006)

Good luck on the new routine


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2006)

*Archangel:* Thanks man. 

*bludevil:* Thanks for the support, bro.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2006)

Tuesday; 7-8-2006


*Strength/Power Phase*

*Flat Bench Presses*
5 sets of 3 with 275

*Speed Deadlifts*
9 sets of 3 with 315 

*Lying Leg Curls*
3 sets of 8 with 100

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.

Solid workout today, really powerful speed deadlifts today. Alternated my grip every other set, by the way. My bench strength is way down my last 3 sets of 3 with 275 was pretty much to failure. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 2 scoops of whey protein
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Meal 1: 2 cans of tuna + 1/2 cup of brown rice
Meal 2: 1 brownie made with marijuana 
Meal 3: 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: 1/2 ham sandwich

Total Calories: 2,774
Total (g) Protein: 285g 
Total (g) Carbs: 175g
Total (g) Fat: 102g


Sleep- 7 hours.

Weight- 210.5 lbs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 18, 2006)

That's good though, you chose a good weight. That's designed to have you lifting in the high percentages of your 1RM. The power portion being the speed deads, which look really good. I know the first few days seem like low volume but it gets more cumbersome as the phases change.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2006)

*SF:* Thanks for the feedback, bro. Yeah the volume seemed okay, not really too high or too low. I took some pretty lengthy rest periods in between my bench sets, which seemed to make my workout take a bit longer. I'm looking forward to tomorrow's session.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Solid/Strong numbers, great w/o!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2006)

It's deja vu.... all over again!

SF has the ability to put together well thought out and creative workouts, and Mike who is ultra strong DOES make an excellent guinea pig (your words, not mine).

Me follow.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2006)

*Archangel:* Thanks for the support, bro. 

*JerseyDevil:* Yeah man, you have no idea at all. All of SF's programs are great, I've never not had great results on it. I'm really looking forward to the gains that I'm going to make on it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 18, 2006)

Meal 2: 1 brownie made with marijuana


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 19, 2006)

*Seanp:* Gotta' love it, man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 19, 2006)

Wednesday; 7-19-2006


*Strength/Power Phase*

*Box Squats*
5 sets of 3 with 315

*Speed Bench Presses*
9 sets of 3 with 135

*Skullcrushers*
3 sets of 7 with 105

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + peaches
Preworkout: 2 scoops of whey protein
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Meal 2: whole-wheat ham sandwich
Meal 3: 2 cans of tuna + pesto
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt

Total Calories: 2,963
Total (g) Protein: 359g
Total (g) Carbs: 183g
Total (g) Fat: 84g


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 19, 2006)

I know you're not a big fan of squats but that's solid work.

I actually like the way everything is mixed together in different capacities with this routine more than I did when I sent it over to you. It's going to keep your CNS off balance pretty much all the time.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 19, 2006)

*SF:* I didn't mind doing squats at all today, like I said before sometimes I really don't mind them. Especially after a huge lay-off from them. And I'm looking forward to getting into this program I can't wait to see what the next 15 are going to look like.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 20, 2006)

Thursday; 7-20-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
14 minutes of HIIT interval training on the treadmill + 6 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. My intervals today looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH 
2- 5.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH 
4- 6.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH 
6- 7.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH 
8- 8.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH 
10- 9.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH 
12- 10.0 MPH
13- 3.0 MPH 
14- 8.0 MPH

Not too bad, worked up a good sweat.


Diet-

Preworkout: 2 scoops of whey protein
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Meal 1: 2 cans of tuna + pesto
Meal 2: whole-wheat ham sandwich
Meal 3: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt

Total Calories: 2,857
Total (g) Protein: 336g
Total (g) Carbs: 131g
Total (g) Fat: 108g


Sleep- 8 hours.

Weight- 206.6 lbs. Down a little bit.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 21, 2006)

Friday; 7-21-2006


*Strength/Power Phase*

*Deadlifts*
5 sets of 3 with 425

*Speed Box Squats*
10 sets of 2 with 225

*Leg Presses* 
3 sets of 7 with 460

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.

Stupid leg extension at my gym was broken, so I had to substitute with leg presses. Solid workout, overall. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 2 scoops of whey protein
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 2 cans of tuna, 1/2 cup of brown rice, pesto
Meal 2: whole-wheat whey protein pancakes + maple syrup 
Meal 3: 2 packets of oatmeal + skim milk 
Meal 4: 5 honey glazed chicken breasts 
Meal 5: 4 Oreo cookies 

Total Calories: 4,041
Total (g) Protein: 322g
Total (g) Carbs: 458g 
Total (g) Fat: 107g

Decided that I was going to cheat cleanly, and track everything. Instead of going off my diet all out and pigging out, I think this was a much better alternative. I took in a bunch of alpha-lipoic acid before doing it and during along with a lot of fish oil so hopefully that helped out a lot. Today I'm going to keep my carbs down to help deplete my glycogen, then maybe in 3-5 days have another high-carb day. 

I actually didn't intentionally do this but now that I did, I'm thinking about incorporating some kind of carb cycling into my diet for a few days and seeing how I like it. In other words since I'm doing a 2 days on 1 day off approach. Do a high-carb day on my training day, then a moderate-carb day the following day, and then on my rest day very low-carb, maybe even under 100g. We'll see how this works.  


Sleep- 8 hours.

Weight- 208.8 lbs. Up some and I weighed myself first thing in the morning, has to be water weight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm going to add 2 things here today, I'm going to add a progress picture that I took before tanning at the gym. And I'm going to add a link to a video that I took today, one of the sets of me pulling 425 for a triple:

Click here to watch Deadlift-425-x-3

Not too bad, looks a lot easier in the video than it felt pulling, lol.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 21, 2006)

Very solid in this phase. But then, strength training has never really been a problem for you. The deads look good, your form is good.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 21, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> http://media.putfile.com/Deadlift-425-x-3
> 
> Not too bad, looks a lot easier in the video than it felt pulling, lol.



Heh, I know how that goes.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 21, 2006)

*SF:* Thanks bud, appreciate the support. I'm looking forward to starting tomorow with the next 3-day phase of this program. I think I'm going to be sticking to a 2 on 1 off split for the most part. 

*Seanp:* Hah, yup.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 22, 2006)

Damn, you fuckin' stiff-legged that pretty much Mike!  Nice pulling.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 22, 2006)

*CowPimp:* Hah, always man, always. I can't remember not SLDL'ing when I deadlift. Funny you say that because at the gym today I was really concentrating on getting my hips into it more, instead of straight hamstrings and lower back.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 22, 2006)

Saturday; 7-22-2006


*Power/Endurance Phase*

*Speed Platform Deadlifts*
7 sets of 3 with 225
2 sets of 2 with 275

*Bench Presses*
4 sets of 15 with 185

*Cable Pressdowns*
3 sets of 15 with 60

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet- 

Preworkout: 2 scoops of whey protein
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 2 english muffins
Meal 1: 
Meal 2: 
Meal 3: 
Meal 4: 

Total Calories: 
Total (g) Protein: 
Total (g) Carbs: 
Total (g) Fat: 


Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 23, 2006)

And the repetition work begins. This should be a great shock to the system.


----------

